# 1.5 yr old not eating... help please



## kcapone (Jan 23, 2011)

My 1/5 yr old golden has been on Fromm 4 star, mostly the duck and sweet potato food and doing really well. For the past 4 weeks or so, she is not eating it. She barely picks at it at all, she only gets a few treats during the day, but maybe wil eat 1/2 cup total during the day. SHe is moderatly active and other than not eating, no noticeable changes. I am wondering if I need to think about switching brands, and if so, would love any recommendations ( not grain free) for high quality good food. Thanks.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

We love the Fromm 4 Star line. 

Maybe she is bored with the Duck? You could try a different protein maybe, to see if that will make her happy? 

We rotate foods because I have two that would stop eating if they get bored.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I have been feeding the Fromm Large Breed Adult which is grain-inclusive for the last few months. Both dogs are doing well on it. It is a 33lb bag and is about $42 here. I also have a bag of Beef Fritata that I am going to begin introducing and doing a 50/50 of Fromm 4 Star and Fromm LBA. We'll see! 

I'd also recommend looking at Solid Gold or Natural Balance.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Add some hot water to the food to increase the aroma and see if that peaks her appetite, or low salt chicken broth.


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

My boy has also recently not been eating his Fromm adult food. We didn't get the LBA for him, just the normal adult food. I noticed that it only happens in the morning. He gets an equal amount of food for breakfast and dinner. But recently he has been leaving about 1-2 scoops in his bowl in the morning. 

I thought he didn't like the food anymore so yesterday I added in a bit of TOTW cos I was going to transition him to that since I'll be relocating and can't get Fromm at where I'll be. He ate the remaining food mixed with TOTW. I tried it again today (mixed with TOTW) but he still left about 2 scoops in his bowl. 

The strange thing is he'll eat the entire bowl of Fromm in the evening. So I really don't know what's wrong with him.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

You could try any of these options or just a switch, but if you think something might be wrong you might also want to talk to your vet about it!


----------



## kcapone (Jan 23, 2011)

thanks all, fyi, luccagr, the following websites have free shipping with a $49 purchase, so I usually get the 30 lb bags and that does it
Mrchewy.com and
doggiefood.com both come in like 2 days. I am in NJ and cant find it locally here, so I just order online and it is wonderful.


----------



## Sammy&Cooper (Dec 28, 2011)

my 1.5 year old gets bored with her food every so often. I started mixing in about a teaspoon of wet food to all her meals and she eats her food all the time now.


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm relocating out of US, hence the difficulty to get free shipping for online dog food purchase. Anyway my boy seems to like TOTW so I'll probably feed that. But I seem to notice that he likes fish based food, so I might go with that for his food. He drools every time I take out the natural balance salmon treat but not with the other flavors. Haha.


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

I think that some Golden pups are slow to eat and appear to be picky. I went through this with 2 out of the 5 Goldens in my family. I used to start feeding them by hand until they were eating steadily. 

If it is a flavor/taste thing...Nutro's ULTRA Holistic Large Breed is always a crowd favorite for palatability. Actually THEY LOVE IT! I just saw 2 video reviews (You Tube) that both said it is so good that their cats prefer it too. If you are relocating with the military, then the easiest food for you to get would be the Natural Choice. In that case I would try the Puppy Chicken, Rice and Oatmeal. Dogs love oatmeal. This is what I fed my picky little girls.:crossfing Hope it works for you too.


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

I concluded he likes fish-based food. I added the pacific stream and he ate up all his food. I always joked that my boy is a cat. He behaves like a cat too sometimes..going through the legs and whatnots. Haha.


----------



## Karin Wise (Mar 23, 2012)

I also mix a little wet food with the dry (brown rice, cooked oatmeal, mashed carrots or a little mixed vegggies) Always a 80% kibble, 20% wet. We have several brands of Bobtail and Alpo food here in S A, which are two of the top brands. Both Levi and Gabby (still feeding Gabby the large puppy breed Alpo for now, she is 5 months) are doing very well on these two brands and they love the variety of mixes I give them with the dry Kibble. And a little bit of a Bobtail meal enhancer that you pour over, you can buy it here in SA in small sachets... (doggie gravy in different flavours) now and again.


----------

